# Increasing natural Growth Hormone levels



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

So we pretty much know squatting and deadlifting heavy increase gh but how else can we increase this hormone even more?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ghrp/ghrh/melatonin


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> ghrp/ghrh/melatonin


Im pretty sure those first two arent natural ways of increasing GH, ive posted this thread in here because its natural bodybuilding mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Didn't see that mate. But they all cause the pituitary to produce natural growth hormone, which would increase natural gh as opposed to increasing natural gh naturally. I'm so confused!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Didn't see that mate. But they all cause the pituitary to produce natural growth hormone, which would increase natural gh as opposed to increasing natural gh naturally. I'm so confused!


Yes i understand where your coming from GHRH's stimulates natural release of gh apparently but your stimulating it using a drug/injectable peptide lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Sleep is absolutely critical for growth hormone release.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

broccoli has test boosters in it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

AMINO ACIDS! I use glycine and gaba and also have a great deep sleep. Have a read of this.

http://www.vrp.com/amino-acids/growth-hormone-amino-acids-as-gh-secretagogues-a-review-of-the-literature


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

There studies to suggest starvation for short periods increases natural levels.

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/39/2/385.short


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Try Secratatropin HGH :-D


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a regular sleep pattern helps with your circadium rythm also dropping processed carbs, sugar, alcohol. Going by memory processed carbs increase one side of the pituary and supresses the other part.

Argitine or glutamine are suppose to be good releasers as is gaba or valarian root.

hgh is a peptide but its synthetic it works different to your natural gh.

That and how safe is it to buy some off the blackmarket?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RickMiller said:


> Sleep is absolutely critical for growth hormone release.


Am I right in thinking you get a big GH increase upon waking and a big increase when you first go to sleep?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Bish83 said:


> Have a regular sleep pattern helps with your circadium rythm also dropping processed carbs, sugar, alcohol. Going by memory processed carbs increase one side of the pituary and supresses the other part.
> 
> Argitine or glutamine are suppose to be good releasers as is gaba or valarian root.
> 
> ...


Good post mate,

did you mean arginine not argitine?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> AMINO ACIDS! I use glycine and gaba and also have a great deep sleep. Have a read of this.
> 
> http://www.vrp.com/amino-acids/growth-hormone-amino-acids-as-gh-secretagogues-a-review-of-the-literature


Ive thought about glycine and gaba mate is it that good?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> Good post mate,
> 
> did you mean arginine not argitine?


Yeh thats the one


----------



## Meanmuscle (Jun 29, 2011)

Did someone say valarian root is good?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingprop said:


> There studies to suggest starvation for short periods increases natural levels.
> 
> http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/39/2/385.short


as life extensionists know- metformin use simulates the same results..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

IMO.

Running is really good, I feel so due to the days after having gone for a hard run i.e. under one hour or so the skin on my face has a silky smooth sheene to it like i have been injecting HGH or summin.

With hard weight training i tend to get redness and burst blood vessels on my face


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

sleep, sprints, metabolic conditioning


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Some exercise, fasting, arginine+lysine, ornithine, glutamine, and especially mucuna pruriens extract/L-Dopa.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Am I right in thinking you get a big GH increase upon waking and a big increase when you first go to sleep?


The majority is released in the 1st few hours of deep sleep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Am I right in thinking you get a big GH increase upon waking and a big increase when you first go to sleep?


if so i think ill doze off during my breaks from now on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i think high intensity in anything will raise it a fair bit.....more so on the higher rep range eg 20rep squats release more than 5x5?


----------

